# CT Residential Driveway Help Needed



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a few residential driveway accounts in Shelton (Huntington section), CT that I need someone to do for the year. Please email me if you are interested.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I am still looking for someone.


----------



## CIVIL Group (Dec 10, 2005)

ronsracing said:


> I am still looking for someone.


How many are in the lineup and what is the accumulation trigger (2", 3", 4" ??)


----------

